

Ask HN: Why do tech companies demo using Macs? - novaleaf

shopping for a CRM app, I was struck by how many of them (read: all) use macs in their video/glamour shots.<p>not just CRM sites do this of course.<p>I get that macs are more hip than PC's, but don't most "real businesses" still use PC's?  last time I heard macs were under 5% of the pc market.<p>Why do tech companies prefer to show their customers using macs?
======
mbrubeck
"5% market share" might be roughly true on a global scale in terms of unit
sales, but it doesn't tell the whole story. For example, Mac OS X is used for
about 15% of desktop web traffic in the US:

<http://gs.statcounter.com/#os-US-monthly-201211-201301-bar>

Among certain groups it is higher; for example among college students,
software developers (especially web developers), graphic designers, and
advertising agencies. So part of this is that the companies producing the web
sites you're looking at are simply using images of the computers they happen
to be using.

Apple is a well-liked brand with a public image of luxury, polish, usability,
etc. Companies probably want associate themselves with those qualities in
their own marketing.

------
27182818284
They look better.

That is the simple answer. They have a more modern, sleek, look. Other
companies like Dell are only recently catching up with them in terms of looks.

When I bought an aluminum unibody MacBook in 2008 I had a person who never
used a Mac in their life compliment me on how slick the laptop looked after I
closed it and got up to walk across the room.

Also consider this: Of what market research considers "luxury" laptops, Apple
account for 9 out of every 10 sales. I.e., all of the other companies with
what they present as luxury laptops accounts for only 10% of those sales. When
you think luxury laptop, Apple dominates.

------
steventruong
I can't speak with any statistic but in the few years I've lived in the Bay
Area, the number of Mac users is insanely dominating. Its quite rare to see a
PC in my own experience

------
w1ntermute
Tech/web companies and employees are usually in a bubble where everyone uses
Macs, so people easily forget that Macs only make up a minuscule portion of
the overall PC market.

------
rony1986
Most of the innovative products are designed and developed in silicon valley.
And most of them prefer Mac over PC. Because MAC is beautifully build, it
creates some innovation in the field of personal computers. So the they uses
the mac in their demos. And rest of the world follows the trend. And also
because Apple is also treated as luxurious brand compared to PC

~~~
kls
_Most of the innovative products are designed and developed in silicon valley.
And most of them prefer Mac over PC_

It will be interesting to see if this changes over time given that the
perception is Apple is alienating this market in favor of the general consumer
market. If true the observation of this topic may change with it. It will be
interesting to see if the creatives are a silent marketing tool that Apple has
overlooked in it's transition to a more general consumer company.

